# Automatic Oyster Satellite System



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

As Dixon of Dock Green used to say "Evening All"
Can anyone help with a problem my brother-in -law has encountered tonight whilst parked up on the Aire at Calais.
He is unable to receive ITV 1 and Channel 4, all other channels are ok.
He has not altered any settings and is viewing only via the "free to air" card.
Alternatively can anyone recommend a UK telephone number where he might be able to obtain assistance.
Unfortunately his system was fitted by Transleisure just prior to their demise.
Any help much appreciated as usual.
Thanks
Mashy


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm not an expert and I'm sure that they will be along shortly but from what I understand if he telephones anyone then they will probably cut him off altogether.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

If you don't tell Sky where you are they won't know you are using the card overseas.

My Freesat card used to loose channel 4 and 5. After calling Sky it would reconnect in a short while. I beleive they send a signal to your box to turn on these channels. When I first got the card a couple of years ago, I was told it had to be in the box all the time with the box switched on or it would loose these channels.

I don't think this happens now.

08442 411 411 (UK)
0844 numbers: 6p connection + up to 5p per minute. according to Sky website.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

If your box is left off for a few weeks you lose any encrypted channels but if youleave your dish up overnight they are normally reinstated


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Mashy said:


> As Dixon of Dock Green used to say "Evening All"
> Can anyone help with a problem my brother-in -law has encountered tonight whilst parked up on the Aire at Calais.
> He is unable to receive ITV 1 and Channel 4, all other channels are ok.
> He has not altered any settings and is viewing only via the "free to air" card.
> ...


I have an Oyster system also fitted by Transleisure, I wonder whether mine is out of alignment, I lose channels pretty quickly as I go down through France - can anyone tell me just how far south I can go and I should still be receiving telly?

Thanks


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a look at the signal strength in the setup and using the arrows on the control box see if you can increase the bars. Also have a look at LNB skew it may be too little or too much the angle varies between the UK and the continent. The further you are away from the UK the above becomes more critical!
Richard


----------



## 107106 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Oyster satellitte*

If you have only lost one or two channels the card will most likely be the prob, have you tried the regional channels at the rear of the EPG 965 I think.

Oyster 85 will work all the way to approx Benicassim on the spot beam eg BBC, ITV andthe south beam throughout Southern Spain.
Call me on 07762525702 if you need any further help.

bill


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Can I on behalf of my brother-in-law thank everyone that replied?
As always the forum comes up trumps!!
Mashy


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, just out of interest i've just been in agadir in southern morocco with my oyster 85. i had itv 1 and channel 5, sky sports 1,2,3 all discoverys and prett much all my sky package!!! can anyone explain to me though why i can get sky2,and 3 , eurosport 2, sky sports extra, and sky sports news and quite a few other sky channels that i cannot get here in marbella? all the best sean.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Out of courtesy I just want to pass on my thanks to "crazybill" from TLC who gave me help and advice over the telephone about the above system.
I have never dealt with him directly but never the less he was quite willing to assist.
Many thanks
Mashy


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

ceejayt said:


> Mashy said:
> 
> 
> > As Dixon of Dock Green used to say "Evening All"
> ...


 Our Sky card worked all the way down France & into N Spain,,, also uing an Oyster system & our Card from N Ireland


----------

